# [Meta] Story Hour Re-Posting & Re-Construction HAVE IT AT!



## el-remmen (May 10, 2006)

Hey all,

I just wanted to drop a line to say there is a chance there is a May 8th copy of the DB floating around that might be uploaded in the relatively near future (as long as it is not corrupted as well).

So, you may want to hold off on re-posting/re-constructing until we get word about this - since all your work might be for naught and in some cases you may end up having to do it twice.

Just a friendly warning. .


----------



## spyscribe (May 10, 2006)

Ah ha.  I was going to ask if anyone had rescued the Story Hour index or the most recent chat transcript, but I guess that should wait a few days then.


----------



## el-remmen (May 10, 2006)

Gonna sticky this. . .


----------



## Rackhir (May 10, 2006)

I'd posted this else where, but hadn't seen a reply. So I'll ask here as well.

We have an old DLT tape library (40 gig/tape) 7 tape capacity, that I might be able to persuade my boss to donate to EN world. Is that something that could be useful or wanted?


----------



## Rackhir (May 10, 2006)

Ack! My first double post in years. I'll go hang my head in shame....


----------



## Silver Moon (May 10, 2006)

Thanks, but I'll probably just go ahead and repost my active Story Hours now anyway, as I've always duplicated my posts both here and over in the Dragonsfoot.org Campaign Journals forum so it won't take me very much time to repost.     It would be nice if somebody can find that Story Hour Index thread, I found it to be a good reference source.


----------



## el-remmen (May 10, 2006)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> It would be nice if somebody can find that Story Hour Index thread, I found it to be a good reference source.




I spent more time looking for it this morning than my boss would probably like  to no avail.


----------



## spyscribe (May 11, 2006)

I can pull up the first page at least here, by Googling: story hour index halmae.  Having the page, I'm not quite sure what to do with it though.

Anyone know they were on the second or subsequent page of the thread and have an unusual word in their entry?  

No luck on the chat log.


----------



## el-remmen (May 11, 2006)

Well at the very least if we do end up having to re-create it at least we have the format to work from. . .


----------



## Funeris (May 11, 2006)

Googling "Story hour Index Funeris Phoee" will get you the second page 

Hope that helps!  I don't want to have to retype all that 

~Fune


----------



## Funeris (May 11, 2006)

Thankfully, I have both a strange username and a strange SH title.  

~Fune


----------



## Lazybones (May 11, 2006)

Eh, it was a pain, but I have the whole story in a word doc complete with UBB tags, took about a half-hour to repost since December (oddly enough the ENWorld 30-seconds-between-posts rule accounted for most of the time). I would prefer to have all my comments back, naturally, so I'll avoid gnashing my teeth if it turns out my efforts were for naught. 

Wasn't May 8 a day AFTER the site went down?


----------



## spyscribe (May 11, 2006)

Thanks Funeris,  cached page 2 of the index (at least part of it)

Until we know what the status is on the May 8 backup, these should be a good resource for authors who want to grab a copy of their entry, in the event we have to reconstruct the thread.

Lazybones, I'm finally caught up too.  I figure that increased viewcount is the compensation if all of this reposting proves to be unnecessary.


----------



## Steverooo (May 11, 2006)

*NO May 8th Update!*

This isn't going to happen, folks!  See the Meta thread...

That being the case, the new Story Hours Index thread is up here.  (Shemeska, you're up!)


----------



## Shemeska (May 11, 2006)

Alright, I just re-added my stuff to the thread from the google page cache, so RangerWickett you're up next


----------



## el-remmen (May 11, 2006)

Ah well. . . ok. . .   I guess I will get back to updating then. 

I have changed the name of this thread.


----------

